# Inter - Roma 1-3



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Forza Roma!


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2012)

Daje Zdenek,quest'anno tifo per te.


----------



## Solo (2 Settembre 2012)

Forza Roma.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2012)

Osvaldo doppietta. Milito un goal. Sneijder 2 assist. 2-2 finale.


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2012)

Vince l'indder


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Spero in una bella partita


----------



## Hammer (2 Settembre 2012)

due difese abbastanza comiche


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Difese titaniche


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2012)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo florenziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Fry Rossonero (2 Settembre 2012)

olè!!!


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Gli schemi offensivi di Zeman sono paurosi


----------



## Principe (2 Settembre 2012)

Vai strama il genio che ha dato via Pazzini ahaha


----------



## kYMERA (2 Settembre 2012)

Come giocano bene le squadre di Zeman. Mamma mia. Perchè non lo prendiamo noi?


----------



## Principe (2 Settembre 2012)

Perché anche quest'anno cmq zenan non vincerà niente


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Totti a 36 anni è ancora un giocatorone


----------



## The P (2 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gli schemi offensivi di Zeman sono paurosi



Se la sua fase difensiva fosse la efficace la metà di quella offensiva sarebbe il numero uno al mondo.

Comunque è un allenatore straordinario. Firmerei per averlo


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

L'Inter può darci delle soddisfazioni.....


----------



## Hammer (2 Settembre 2012)

Anche perchè con Zeman non puoi mai progettare a lungo termine.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Settembre 2012)

Ma chi se ne frega. Zeman non è che non sappia fare la fase difensiva, è che non ha giocatori decenti in difesa. Dategli Thiago Silva come centrale e vediamo. Poi chiaro che se i terzini devono attaccare sempre e non difendere in continuazione si è soggetti al contropiede.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Settembre 2012)

Ma chi è quello che ha segnato?


----------



## Principe (2 Settembre 2012)

Pereira e' un falegname molto peggio di de Jong


----------



## Hammer (2 Settembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma chi è quello che ha segnato?



Quello che si è beccato il premio di "miglior giovane dell'anno" della serie b scorsa  giocava nel crotone


----------



## Principe (2 Settembre 2012)

Florenzi era nella primavera


----------



## Solo (2 Settembre 2012)

Per vedere i nuovi messaggi devo per forza aggiornare manualmente la pagina? Mi pareva di aver visto qualcosa riguardo ai topic live, c'è qualcosa o no?


----------



## The P (2 Settembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Quello che si è beccato il premio di "miglior giovane dell'anno" della serie b scorsa  giocava nel crotone



Strameritato. E' un centrocampista totale. Sa fare tutto ed è inesauribile. Sono anni che lo ammiro.


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Florenzi è un talento pazzesco, pure nell'U21 la mette spesso e volentieri, sa fare tutto.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Cassano...


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Ahahahah incredibile, gli va pure bene a questo subumano.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè un gol di **** cosi io non l'ho mai visto. Inguardabile.


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Un gol di kulo e niente più


----------



## Principe (2 Settembre 2012)

Che **** invece che andargli di sfiga spero che nel secondo tempo si spacchi qualcosa


----------



## Hammer (2 Settembre 2012)

che botta di chiappe sto analfabeta .-.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Gol di Cassano che definire fortunato sarebbe un eufemismo.


----------



## smallball (2 Settembre 2012)

Pazzini ne ha comunque fatti 3


----------



## robs91 (2 Settembre 2012)

Poi parlano del **** di Pazzini...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2012)

Ragà mi raccomando il linguaggio, fate i bravi


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2012)

I primi 25 minuti la Roma ha praticamente macinato l'Inter.Poi un po' e' calata,un po' la difesa ha incominciato a ballare il tango zemaniano.Infine l'infortunio a De Rossi ha condito il tutto.Ai punti nettamente meglio la Roma,l'inter gioca male ed è riuscita a imbastire qualcosa perche' la tenuta difensiva giallorossa talvolta è qualcosa di abominevole!


----------



## robs91 (2 Settembre 2012)

OT:Avete visto il campo di Napoli?Sembra un campo di patate


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2012)

ahah ma come si fa a dare un gol cosi a cassano??? prima ahah le cacche a dire che il gol di cassano e molto piu importante dei tre di pazzini perchè lui ha segnato contro la roma e invece pazzini li ha fatti contro il bologna ahhhahaha ma che centrano ahahhaha


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2012)

Ecco,figurati se Mr ventricolo non faceva gol,di mega c..o per giunta


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Settembre 2012)

Una botta di deretano non indifferente.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2012)

Gol divorato da Johnny Depp!


----------



## Principe (2 Settembre 2012)

Se questa partita non la vince la Roma e' uno scandalo


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Oscarso


----------



## Polis (2 Settembre 2012)

osvaldo pessimo hahaha
la roma si sta mangiando gol su gol.


----------



## Petrecte (2 Settembre 2012)

Si stanno magnando mille mila gol sti burini................


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2012)

uscito il gordo, pazzesco 90 minuti ormai non riesce piu a farli


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2012)

bel giocatore Florenzi


----------



## kYMERA (2 Settembre 2012)

Ma sta Roma perchè è imbottita di primavera?


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Si stanno mangiando gol su gol.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2012)

oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee osvaldo


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Johnnyyy Deeep


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Pablitooooooooooooo


----------



## kYMERA (2 Settembre 2012)

Che bel gol Osvaldo. E che assist di Totti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2012)

pablooooooooo daniellllllllllllllll osvaldooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Polis (2 Settembre 2012)

Ha segnato osvaldo LOL
HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia


----------



## The P (2 Settembre 2012)

mammamia che azione 

Questi quando dialogano sembrano il Barca e invece sono dei semi-scarpari. Zeman è mostruoso!


----------



## Brain84 (2 Settembre 2012)

Il più scarso del pianeta ha segnato uhauhauhauahu epico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2012)

Totti rimane sempre il numero 1


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Settembre 2012)

entra il kebabbaro e prendono subito gol.  

chissà il nostro amico lollo interista cosa ne pensa.


----------



## Principe (2 Settembre 2012)

Totti pur giocando da fermo ha un intelligenza calcistica che Cassano se la sogna


----------



## kYMERA (2 Settembre 2012)

Oddio cosa si è mangiato Florenzi. AHAHA


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Totti quando è in giornata è pauroso. Illegale.


----------



## Brain84 (2 Settembre 2012)

Totti come dice Piccinini con Zeman è rinato..è straforte. Adoro questa Roma, Zeman non sarà un vincente ma fa un calcio che è da ammirare e basta


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Totti è il giocatore più forte della Serie A


----------



## kYMERA (2 Settembre 2012)

Sto Florenzi comunque non è male. Non c'è niente da fare, la primavera della Roma rimane sempre tra le migliori d'Italia.


----------



## smallball (2 Settembre 2012)

Totti sta predicando calcio stasera...prestazione sublime


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Marquinhoooooooooooooooo e TRE


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2012)

ciao ciao inter


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Madò


----------



## Brain84 (2 Settembre 2012)

Golazzo di Marquinho!! Inter ANNICHILITA.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Settembre 2012)

ma quanto godo. 

poi magari la roma ci purga di brutto pure a noi, però stasera si gode.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2012)

e sooooooooooo treeeeeeeeeeeeee marquinhoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Eeeeeeeeeee ma l'Inter c'ha la squadraaaaaa.
Si.


----------



## KingGeorge (2 Settembre 2012)

Grande roma e grande Zeman.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2012)

Gran bel gol, sta roma ce ne fa 10


----------



## kYMERA (2 Settembre 2012)

Firmerei per far vincere lo scudetto alla Roma. Quanto mi piace. Tantissimo. Cambia il titolo del forum in ROMA WORLD


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2012)

L'inter in difesa sta messa peggio di noi!


----------



## Brain84 (2 Settembre 2012)

Se la Roma giocasse così fino a fine stagione, avrebbe buone possibilità per lo scudo e non credevo l'avrei mai detto


----------



## raducioiu (2 Settembre 2012)

Ma secondo me è l'Inter che fa pena e non tanto la Roma che è chissà cosa... cioè 4 giorni fa l'Inter ha pareggiato all'ultimo minuto con il Valcoso


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Umiliati sul piano tattico senza: De Rossi, un buon Balzaretti, con Destro un po' spento e Osvaldo in formato *******.
Godo, sì poi grande inter eh, sono lì per lo scudetto.
Silvestre disastroso!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'inter in difesa sta messa peggio di noi!



Meno male che c'è l'Inter.


----------



## Polis (2 Settembre 2012)

questa sera Zeman insegna calcio.


----------



## Brain84 (2 Settembre 2012)

Eh ma l'Inter ha fatto un calciomercato sontuoso, da 8! L'anti Juve, la pretendente per lo scudetto..ROTFL


----------



## chicagousait (2 Settembre 2012)

Avanti così...sull'Inter si può sempre contare 

Osvaldo  Ce l'ho al fantacalcio


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

L'Inter a livello di rosa è quella decisamente più attrezzata dopo la Juve. Ma se gioca così, non va da nessuna parte.


----------



## smallball (2 Settembre 2012)

e credo che finche' restera' Strama giochera' cosi'


----------



## Principe (2 Settembre 2012)

La roma non può vincere lo scudetto nessuno può farlo con la Juve per tante ragioni cmq quando parliamo di gioco del calcio si parka di zeman allegri in questo e' ridicolo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ecco la dimostrazione espulsione uncredibile


----------



## Brain84 (2 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter a livello di rosa è quella decisamente più attrezzata dopo la Juve. Ma se gioca così, non va da nessuna parte.



Appunto, è un'aggravante infatti. Con un mercato del genere, fai na partita da vergogna olimpionica


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2012)

bosvaldo espulso ahaha


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Sì, assolutamente. Se hai Cassano, Palacio, Milito, Snejder e compagnia cantante devi pensare solo a difenderti bene. Lì davanti (in Serie A) ci pensano loro


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2012)

finita e so treeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee annamo inter che si volaaaa ahahahhaah siamo da scudetto aahahahahahhhahaahhaa


----------



## Clint Eastwood (2 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia che Roma....voglia di Zeman!!!


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2012)

Godo poco


----------



## prd7 (2 Settembre 2012)

Quando lo dicevo io che questi non sono niente di che. Dovevate vedere la partita contro il pescara.
A parte questo grande Roma e grande Zeman.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Bella partita, ottima Roma che merita la vittoria. Osvaldo sbaglia le cose più facili ma poi riesce in cose pazzesche (Assist a Marquinho e Gol), Florenzi credo sia un giocatore da tenere sotto controllo perchè secondo me può diventare davvero un ottimo calciatore.


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Un 39 enne al posto di Maicon, 2 centrali imbarazzanti tra cui Silvestre che è davvero poca roba e Nagatomo, se questa è una difesa da scudetto..


----------



## pipporo (2 Settembre 2012)

problemi con il server per interfans


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2012)

quest'anno sarà tipo il 2000-01 dove noi e l'inter lottavamo entrambe per la coppa uefa...


----------



## The P (2 Settembre 2012)

Sto godendo.

Questo è calcio!


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

Grazie Roma.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter a livello di rosa è quella decisamente più attrezzata dopo la Juve. Ma se gioca così, non va da nessuna parte.



Ha una tenuta difensiva vergognosa che non le puo' permettere di competere con la Juve.Troppo male in queste prime partite,fa acqua da tutte le parti!


----------



## Nivre (2 Settembre 2012)

La magica


----------



## Principe (2 Settembre 2012)

Probabile che l'Inter sia peggio di noi...ma cmq e' chiaro che Napoli e Roma sono un'altra cosa


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2012)

silvestre non vale 10 mln fra un po e forse non fra un po e piu forte acerbi e l'abbiamo pagato pure meno


----------



## Emanuele (2 Settembre 2012)

Meno male che Totti è il problema della Roma..


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2012)

Zeman 
Inter penosa,nonostante la buona rosa.Certo che finchè continuano a sprecare un cambio per far fare 45 minuti a Cassano...


----------



## Prinz (2 Settembre 2012)

Viva Zdenek Zeman, Viva il bel calcio, lunga vita a Francesco Totti, eterno fuoriclasse. Ecco cosa significa avere un ALLENATORE


----------



## robs91 (2 Settembre 2012)

Godo perchè facevano troppo gli sbruffoni gli intertristi


----------



## esjie (2 Settembre 2012)

Insomma la Juventus è già campione d'Italia.



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> quest'anno sarà tipo il 2000-01 dove noi e l'inter lottavamo entrambe per la coppa uefa...



Beh se facciamo un altro 6-0 mi sta bene così


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Ma ora che ci penso, prendere noi Zeman? No eh?


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Probabile che l'Inter sia peggio di noi...ma cmq e' chiaro che Napoli e Roma sono un'altra cosa



Il Napoli ha Cavani e Hamsik,ma una difesa colabrodo.La Roma gioca divinamente ma anche stasera in difesa ha lasciato a desiderare soprattutto nei movimenti,aldila' della grand prestazione offensiva!


----------



## Principe (2 Settembre 2012)

Cmq il fenomeno strama ahaha

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli ha Cavani e Hamsik,ma una difesa colabrodo.La Roma gioca divinamente ma anche stasera in difesa ha lasciato a desiderare soprattutto nei movimenti,aldila' della grand prestazione offensiva!



Si sono d'accordo ma noi non abbiamo gioco e allegri non può riproporre anche quest anno il soliti modulo con emanuelson trequartista quando non c'è Boateng..... O incomincino a inventarci qualcosa di decente o non andrà sempre come a bologna.... Dobbiamo giocare molto ma molto meglio non abbiamo ibrahimovic


----------



## Heisenberg (2 Settembre 2012)

Strama, strama.. Bene bene oh..


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2012)

Godo. 



Godo.



Godo.


----------



## Dave (2 Settembre 2012)

Vedere la Roma giocare così e dare una lezione del genere all'Inter mi preoccupa, se si continua di questo passo arriviamo massimo ai preliminari di Europa League


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> Strama, strama.. Bene bene oh..


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cmq il fenomeno strama ahaha
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ma noi non c'entriamo,a meno di miracoli,per la lotta scudetto.Al 99% la Juve stradomina il campionato!


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> Strama, strama.. Bene bene oh..








Benissimo!


----------



## Principe (2 Settembre 2012)

Sentire gli interisti che rosicano su Pazzini e maledicono la società per Cassano ti fa venire un gran buon umore


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2012)

weila raga ma Osvaldo che giocatore meraviglioso è?

pazzesco!!


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2012)

Sarà un campionato dannatamente equilibrato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sarà un campionato dannatamente equilibrato.



Juve a parte però.....


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Dopo il gol di Cassano delirio puro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> weila raga ma Osvaldo che giocatore meraviglioso è?
> 
> pazzesco!!



Quest'anno Osvaldo, con Zeman, può lottare per il titolo di capocannoniere.


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Juve a parte però.....



si certo perchè ha lo staff arbitrale a sua disposizione....se no sarebbero da seire B con la spocchia che hanno i loro dirigenti e la totale disarmonia dei loro giocatori!!


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Benissimo!



ahhaahahhaahhahahahahahaahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Juve a parte però.....



Beh certo la Juventus è davanti a tutte...bisogna però vedere quante energie vogliono buttare nella coppa campioni.


----------



## James Watson (2 Settembre 2012)

Stasera vedere la faccia di m..... di moratti dopo i gol della Roma mi ha ripagato di un'estate davvero balorda! G O D O!


----------



## Gre-No-Li (2 Settembre 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> si certo perchè ha lo staff arbitrale a sua disposizione....se no sarebbero da seire B con la spocchia che hanno i loro dirigenti e la totale disarmonia dei loro giocatori!!



Totale disarmonia dei giocatori? Nel senso che in campo è come se non ci fossero o nel senso che si picchiano regolarmente negli spogliatoi?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Settembre 2012)

Sono contento, soprattutto per quel letame di Cassano. Peccato che l'emozione non abbia dato quei giri in più alla pressione sanguigna...


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Totale disarmonia dei giocatori? Nel senso che in campo è come se non ci fossero o nel senso che si picchiano regolarmente negli spogliatoi?



dico che hanno trombato mezzo attacco e se lo devono tenere perchè non sono riusciti a piazzarli e che hanno uno staff tecnico spocchioso che punta a stremare i giocatori senza dargli un senso sportivo!!


----------



## bmb (2 Settembre 2012)

Uno squadrone la stramainter.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2012)

l'inter è da scudetto, ha vinto 3-0 col pescara


----------



## 2515 (2 Settembre 2012)

Godete compagni rossoneri.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_FmGtTTiVQ&list=UUlOPCrpshLbRLa9pnJtnIeg&index=1&feature=plcp

Corno: Prima cosa da fare cacciare Stramaccioni, questo di calcio non ha capito niente. E secondo dire a Cambiasso di tornarsene in argentina e smettere di rompere le balle.XD

La faccia di crudeli mentre parlava corno mi ha fatto crepare, si stava ammazzando dal ridere.XD


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Settembre 2012)

Per fortuna questi erano l'anti Juventus.


----------



## Prinz (2 Settembre 2012)

Sto Stramaccioni onestamente mi lascia abbastanza perplesso


----------



## Gre-No-Li (2 Settembre 2012)

Le squadre di Zeman sono notoriamente molto discontinue. Oggi stracciano il Barcellona, domani perdono con il Pescara...


----------



## almilan (2 Settembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Per fortuna questi erano l'anti Juventus.



se ciao core...la juve ce l'ha già a casa lo scudo


----------



## Vinz (3 Settembre 2012)

Mi sa che dalla Roma noi ne prendiamo 6


----------



## Stex (3 Settembre 2012)

Che bello!


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Mi sa che dalla Roma noi ne prendiamo 6



noi siamo nettamente superiori all'inter, lo posso affermare con certezza sotto tutti i punti di vista


----------



## Petrecte (3 Settembre 2012)

Che bello vedere giocare la Roma..... ecco quanto conta l'allenatore grande Zeman,non vincerà mai nulla magari , ma le sue squadre sono sempre un piacere per ama il calcio.


----------



## saiyansaseru (3 Settembre 2012)

Meno male che l'inter aveva un attacco atomico e doveva contendere lo scudo ai gobbi. Siamo solo all'inizio,ma se nostri centrali fanno pietà,quelli dell'inter fanno ridere,manca solo il naso rosso come i clown. 3 gol presi con un giocatore che si infila in mezzo a loro,roba da terza categoria:se credete che basti il ritorno di quel giaguaro di Samuel per evitare le voragini lì in mezzo state freschi. Stomale ma godo.


----------



## Marilson (3 Settembre 2012)

Peccato per l'inter, cassano c'aveva messo il cuore ma non e' bastato


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> noi siamo nettamente superiori all'inter, lo posso affermare con certezza sotto tutti i punti di vista



finchè non troveremo un'identità di gioco non partiamo favoriti rispetto a nessuna delle 20 squadre della Serie A, quando avremo un gioco potremo parlare di certezze... in quanto ai nomi, non invidio certamente nessuno dell'Inter...


----------



## Marilson (3 Settembre 2012)

Ben detto roten, sono d'accordo


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me, ripeto, l'Inter dalla seconda linea in su viene solo dopo la Juve (anzi, è quasi pari alla Juve visto che ha un attacco migliore). Ma se continua a difendere in questo modo, farà una brutta fine. Senza contare che giocare sempre di Giovedì e Domenica, alla lunga, toglie tante energie.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (3 Settembre 2012)

Scusate, ma che giocatore P-A-Z-Z-E-S-C-O è Totti?

MAMMA MIA.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me il Napoli ha la squadra migliore della serie a, poi viene l'inter (che però non ha un tecnico) insieme alla juventus...


----------



## sion (3 Settembre 2012)

l'assist per il gol di osvaldo e' qualcosa che qualunque attuale giocatore di serie A si sogna


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo me, ripeto, l'Inter dalla seconda linea in su viene solo dopo la Juve (anzi, è quasi pari alla Juve visto che ha un attacco migliore). Ma se continua a difendere in questo modo, farà una brutta fine. Senza contare che giocare sempre di Giovedì e Domenica, alla lunga, toglie tante energie.



semplicemente l'inter non è una squadra è scollegata tra i reparti, uno dei problemi più grossi dell'inter è sneijder non fa la fase difensiva ed è spesso inutile anche in fase offensiva, cassano non ha i 90minuti e non è un giocatore che farà mai la fase difensiva, cambiasso è improponibile, gargano in un centrocampo a 3 è scarso meglio in un centrocampo a 2 guarin è un ottimo giocatore ma non è bravo ad interdire, tutte queste cose fanno si che la fase difensiva sia veramente scarsa e per l'inter diventerà difficle non subire due gol a partita, non tutti gli avversari sono il pescara, la roma ha creato tantissime palle gol


----------



## Bojan Krkić Pérez™ (3 Settembre 2012)

son subito tornati i barzellettieri!!!! grande roma!!!


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2012)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma che giocatore P-A-Z-Z-E-S-C-O è Totti?
> 
> MAMMA MIA.



Beh, Totti è uno dei pochissimi fuoriclasse rimasti in Serie A. Nonostante i 36 anni. Giocatore ENORME.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (3 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, Totti è uno dei pochissimi fuoriclasse rimasti in Serie A. Nonostante i 36 anni. Giocatore ENORME.



A 36 anni corre più di quando era un ragazzino, l'assist a Osvaldo solo lui ,o pochi altri, era in grado di farlo.
Quanto cavolo avrei voluto vedere Totti al Milan...una coppia Sheva-Totti credo sarebbe stata la coppia più forte degli ultimi 25 anni.
Il mio giocatore preferito, una delle ultime bandiera rimaste.


----------



## Prinz (3 Settembre 2012)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> A 36 anni corre più di quando era un ragazzino, l'assist a Osvaldo solo lui ,o pochi altri, era in grado di farlo.
> Quanto cavolo avrei voluto vedere Totti al Milan...una coppia Sheva-Totti credo sarebbe stata la coppia più forte degli ultimi 25 anni.
> Il mio giocatore preferito, una delle ultime bandiera rimaste.


C'è solo un capitano. Giocatore trascendentale


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (3 Settembre 2012)

GODO!

Tramontana S%%AAAAA!


----------



## sheva90 (3 Settembre 2012)

Godo, peccato solo che abbia segnato quell'infamone.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Godo, peccato solo che abbia segnato quell'infamone.



va beh gol a sedere, l'importante che ha perso










p.s. neanche c u l o posso scrivere??


----------



## cris (3 Settembre 2012)

ma quanto godo?


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo me, ripeto, l'Inter dalla seconda linea in su viene solo dopo la Juve (anzi, è quasi pari alla Juve visto che ha un attacco migliore). Ma se continua a difendere in questo modo, farà una brutta fine. Senza contare che giocare sempre di Giovedì e Domenica, alla lunga, toglie tante energie.



Il problema dell'Inter è che c'è anche la linea difensiva!


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Settembre 2012)

Macinati,niente da dire.E la Roma non è stata neanche trascendentale,bastava vedere la faccia del boemo a fine partita (la prestazione conta sempre più del risultato)
Fino all'ingresso del kebabbaro GROSSOMODO s'era retto,Pereira tende ad allargarsi e andare sul fondo in un cc a 3,ma ci può stare,è un bel cavallo,poi è entrato il kebabbaro ed è iniziata proprio la fine.Il ciccione barese ha classe ma se hai gia Sneijder lui in campo proprio non te lo puoi permettere,inoltre occupano praticamente la stessa zona di campo.Zanetti OSCENO,ha colpe su tutti i gol,sul primo poi si prende un caffè mentre Totti sistema la palla.
L'unica speranza è che questa partita sia servita a far capire al tecnico che il nr 19 e il nr 4 oramai sono inutili ad alti livelli,sul primo forse lo ha capito,sul secondo ho paura di no


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza è che questa partita sia servita a far capire al tecnico che il nr 19 e il nr 4 oramai sono inutili ad alti livelli,sul primo forse lo ha capito,sul secondo ho paura di no



Non so se Stramaccioni avrà le palle di lasciarli fuori, sarebbe sacrilegio per gli interisti che idolatrano SSSSanetti


----------



## Pedrosa (3 Settembre 2012)

L'avevo detto che vinceva la Roma. Godo


----------



## ReyMilan (3 Settembre 2012)

Che difesa dell'Inter sui gol subiti


----------



## Marilson (3 Settembre 2012)

ho riguardato un po' di volte il gol di Osvaldo e mi sono convinto di una cosa. Il terreno di san siro fa già schifo, alla prima dell'inter in E.L. sembrava fantastico, ora l'area dei portieri è marrone, ciuffi spelacchiati quà e là e un sacco di gibbosità. Fateci caso: il passaggio filtrante di totti viene accentuato da un paio di buche che letteralmente alzano la palla ad osvaldo per il pallonetto finale. Se il terreno fosse stato un tavolo da biliardo non avrebbe mai fatto quel gol. E' incredibile!


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Settembre 2012)

godo


----------



## GioNF (3 Settembre 2012)

Certo che questo Stramaccioni mi sta iniziando a far venire dei dubbi. In casa l'Inter fa schifissimo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Certo che questo Stramaccioni mi sta iniziando a far venire dei dubbi. In casa l'Inter fa schifissimo.



Magari qualcuno si è sbilanciato troppo presto dopo la vittoria contro il Pescara.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Settembre 2012)

Beh pure il Milan a San Siro ha rimediato 2 sconfitte in altrettante gare. Non penso sia colpa del campo, penso sia semplicemente colpa delle cugine milanesi che fanno un po' defecare.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (3 Settembre 2012)

L'Inter ha vinto fondamentalmente sempre con lo stesso metodo, pur con allenatori diversi, Mourinho compreso: difesa e contropiede. La differenza è che prima aveva una signora difesa, ora ha una mezza chiavica o un emmenthal svizzero, se preferite.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha vinto fondamentalmente sempre con lo stesso metodo, pur con allenatori diversi, Mourinho compreso: difesa e contropiede. La differenza è che prima aveva una signora difesa, ora ha una mezza chiavica o un emmenthal svizzero, se preferite.


aveva una signora difesa appunto perchè come hai detto tu giocava difesa e contropiede, gli allenatori che all'inter hanno cercato di fare gioco sono stati benitez e gasperini, tutte e due mandati a casa, adesso ci sta provando anche stramaccioni sta cercando di far possesso palla ecc però questa è una squadra strutturata male e quando perde palla non sono compatti e rischiano ad ogni occasione, non fanno pressing quando non hanno il pallone. la cosa più grave e questa e gli attaccanti non partecipano alla fase difensiva, inoltre cambiasso è un giocatore finito


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Settembre 2012)

Cambiasso è ridicolo


----------



## styve (6 Settembre 2012)

ciao a tutti, premetto di essere tifoso romanista, volevo levarmi tanto di cappello perche' leggendo tuti i commenti di questa discussione mi era venuto il dubbio che il forum fosse romanista, ehehheheheheh.....avete fatto talmte tanti complimenti alla mia roma che sono rimasto a bocca aperta...siete sportivissimi, almeno i tifosi milanisti che hanno scritto qui...posso solo dirvi grazie !!! 
per il discorso invece degli obbiettivi che la roma si è prefissata nel campionato, la societa' ha parlato chiaro...si vuole lottare almeno per i primi 4 posti, se poi si riesce a far meglio ben venga, ma almeno la CL vorremmo andarci st'anno.....ma io da tifoso avrei un desiderio ben diverso, eheheh...a me basterebbe battere la juve, o in casa loro( difficilissimo), o anche da noi all'olimpico di roma, poi se arriviamo quarti o terzi va bene, ma battere la juve mi farebbe godere nn poco, ma x un semplice fatto...devono iniziare a capire che nn sono la ivnicibile armata...sono troppo spocchiosi e nn li sopporto..alcune squadre quando giocano contro di loro si s*****no, nn reagiscono...uff..,,noi cn luis enrique lscorso anno in 3 partite ci hanno fatto 8 gol ,subendone solo 1 loro!!!! basta...noi ci proviamo poi si vedra'........ehehheheeh...


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2012)

Ciao styve, benvenuto. Qui si parla (e si è sempre parlato) di CALCIO


----------



## Brain84 (6 Settembre 2012)

La Roma negli anni ha sempre (o quasi salvo delle parentesi tristi) espresso un bel calcio, da Zeman, Capello,Spalletti e di nuovo Zeman. Chi capisce di calcio non può che tessere le lodi alla prova che ha dato la Roma, sopratutto se si tratta di un 3-1 rifilato alla parte più odiosa di Milano.


----------



## styve (6 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> La Roma negli anni ha sempre (o quasi salvo delle parentesi tristi) espresso un bel calcio, da Zeman, Capello,Spalletti e di nuovo Zeman. Chi capisce di calcio non può che tessere le lodi alla prova che ha dato la Roma, sopratutto se si tratta di un 3-1 rifilato alla parte più odiosa di Milano.



per quello immaginavo che vi faceva piacere, come per noi se qualcuno battesse la lazio..ahahaahaha

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Ciao styve, benvenuto. Qui si parla (e si è sempre parlato) di CALCIO



e infatti si nota cio'....se si parla di calcio si è sportivi e obbiettivi....bel forum..


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> La Roma negli anni ha sempre (o quasi salvo delle parentesi tristi) espresso un bel calcio, da Zeman, *Capello*,Spalletti e di nuovo Zeman. Chi capisce di calcio non può che tessere le lodi alla prova che ha dato la Roma, sopratutto se si tratta di un 3-1 rifilato alla parte più odiosa di Milano.


----------



## styve (6 Settembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


>



eheheehehe....se ti puo consolare noi lo scorso anno cn la lazio abbiamo perso due derby...ahahha....nn è che eravamno troppo felici....eheh


----------



## styve (6 Settembre 2012)

se vi fa piacere stasera anche la roma primavera ha vinto la supercoppa italiana contro l'inter primavera.....in 4 giorni gli interisti ci staranno odiando come nn mai a noi romanisti..ehehheh..


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2012)

styve ha scritto:


> se vi fa piacere stasera anche la roma primavera ha vinto la supercoppa italiana contro l'inter primavera.....in 4 giorni gli interisti ci staranno odiando come nn mai a noi romanisti..ehehheh..


si ho visto, a me fa parecchia simpatia la roma primavera e di un altro pianeta rispetto alle altre, non dimentichiamo che domenica in campo c'erano florenzi totti de rossi ecc che vengono tutti da settore giovanile


----------



## styve (6 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ho visto, a me fa parecchia simpatia la roma primavera e di un altro pianeta rispetto alle altre, non dimentichiamo che domenica in campo c'erano florenzi totti de rossi ecc che vengono tutti da settore giovanile


con la nuova societa' americana infatti stiamo cercando di far fiorire i giocatori propio dalla primavera, per cui sabatini quando fa mercato compera' anche per la primavera, in modo di avere un ricambio generazionale sempre disponibile x la prima squadra se servisse....se tutte le societa' facessero cosi avremmo anche una nazionale italiana piu' forte.....giocatori italiani che crescono nei vari vivai italiani....troppi stranieri ci sono( vabe ora un po' meno che cn la crisi è un caos)!!!!


----------



## Shallappalla (6 Settembre 2012)

Il gol di osvaldo è pressoché identico al secondo di crespo a istanbul


----------



## styve (6 Settembre 2012)

a me basta che osvaldo segni....poi come li fa li fa....aahhaahah..solo che fa sembrare facili i gol difficili,e sbaglia quelli facilissimi...si deve educare a questa cosa..senno i gol fatti nn li butta mai dentro..ahahhaahah...


----------



## Brain84 (6 Settembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


>


Beh vero che con Capello il calcio non è Champagne, ma di 3 scudi vinti dalla Roma uno è di Don Fabio, lo metto si fra i più grandi allenatori che ha avuto la Roma


----------



## styve (6 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Beh vero che con Capello il calcio non è Champagne, ma di 3 scudi vinti dalla Roma uno è di Don Fabio, lo metto si fra i più grandi allenatori che ha avuto la Roma



si vero, ma franco sensi x farlo vincere ha speso milioni e siamo andati quasi in fallimento...capello è molto bravo, ma devi spende molto cn lui x vincere...cn zeman magari nn vinci mai ma almeno valorizza i ragazzini e li fa giocare bene...poi cmq sia sono sicuro che se zeman aves avuto una societa' molto piu' ricca avrebbe vinto qualcosina, io me lo sento....o cmq sia meriterebbe di vincere qualcosa...lo spero almeno, lo dico da romanista ovviamente!!


----------

